# Cruze cruise control will not disengage



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

dlmetzger63 said:


> I've had manual transmission vehicles with cruise control and they always disengage when the clutch or the brake pedal is depressed. If I set the cruise, then shift normally (the clutch is depressed and released within less a second) the cruise control will re-engage at that previous set point.
> 
> From the owners manual:
> Ending Cruise Control
> ...


For mountain driving this is an excellent idea. Driving I-70 west of Denver has a few places where my old ECO MT required I downshift to maintain speed either up or down. After each shift I would immediately resume the cruise control. I can also see this being useful if you're passing on a two lane road - downshift as you pull out, accelerate during the pass to complete the pass and get back in your lane as quickly as possible, upshift at the end of the pass and let the car coast back down to the previous set speed.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Works for me, as long as it kills the throttle while my foot's on the clutch.

In a Cruze, if I want to cancel I'll hit the cancel button. 
In my Saturn, which doesn't have a cancel button, I tap the clutch pedal to cancel.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I think that's awesome. I've had to downshift for hills the car was struggling on, then press resume.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

The computer is all up in the clutch. Try this one: standing still, slowly let the clutch out in neutral. The engine will rev up. It's "wrong" when you've come to a stop in traffic and let the clutch out in neutral. No need to increase engine RPMs for that and, technically, a waste of fuel.

I've accepted it and gotten used to it. I call it "Easy Mode" because it makes it harder to stall. I've started to rely on it for small maneuvers like parking. If you're not in a hurry to get off the line, you can start out in 1st for the first few yards without touching the throttle at all.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

johnmo said:


> The computer is all up in the clutch. Try this one: standing still, slowly let the clutch out in neutral. The engine will rev up. It's "wrong" when you've come to a stop in traffic and let the clutch out in neutral. No need to increase engine RPMs for that and, technically, a waste of fuel.
> 
> I've accepted it and gotten used to it. I call it "Easy Mode" because it makes it harder to stall. I've started to rely on it for small maneuvers like parking. If you're not in a hurry to get off the line, you can start out in 1st for the first few yards without touching the throttle at all.


This was hands-down the easiest manual transmission car I've ever driven in stop-and-go traffic. You can get it going with no gas pedal involvement and creep at 3 MPH with the clutch totally out.


----------



## dlmetzger63 (Sep 28, 2017)

Well I live in FL which is flat. I suppose it might be a useful feature in some situations with elevation changes. However, I still think it is not optimal. When I down shift, 95% on the time I want to slow down. Maintaining the cruise set point is not what I want. I would disable this feature if I could.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

dlmetzger63 said:


> Well I live in FL which is flat. I suppose it might be a useful feature in some situations with elevation changes. However, I still think it is not optimal. When I down shift, 95% on the time I want to slow down. Maintaining the cruise set point is not what I want. I would disable this feature if I could.


I normally start my decelerations by cancelling cruise control then shift when needed to keep the car in DFCO.


----------

